# T-Dash Fray Legal??



## HyperSlotCars (Aug 26, 2010)

I have wanted to dabble in Fray style T-Jet racing for a very long time. I will be honest that the whole process to building a competitive car kept me away. I now have a new Scorpion track being built so the ability to test is going to be much easier. 

Is the new T-Dash Fray legal? If so then this will pretty much lock it up for me as from what I have read and heard this may be the quickest way to get up to speed with a Fray style T-Jet. To confirm there will not be any changes to the chassis assay' moving forward??

Last question - who has them? JAG shows out of stock.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

No. The arm is about 14 ohm. Fray requires 16+ ohms. I believe the owner is working on a new arm that will be legal if approved.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Tom Stumpf has some in stock, and Slots n stuff should have some too. I'm looking forward to the higher Ohm arm too. I hope it's available soon. The power curve with the slower chassis makes for better lighting projects.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Gerome said:


> No. The arm is about 14 ohm. Fray requires 16+ ohms. I believe the owner is working on a new arm that will be legal if approved.


hopefully 'soon'... I actually thought I'd have them by now but the factory had other ideas.

Danny Tantrum...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

lenny said:


> hopefully 'soon'... I actually thought I'd have them by now but the factory had other ideas.
> 
> Danny Tantrum...


Not to be picky.....just wondering, will they be after market only?, in chassis?,
visibly different?, or have to be checked with a meter?

Thanks for all your efforts.:thumbsup:


----------



## HyperSlotCars (Aug 26, 2010)

This is great news!

I work with China daily for medical replacement components so I understand the frustration with delays.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> :thumbsup:


figured youd get a kick out of that!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ooops !*

Double Post...Admin can delete, thanks


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

eastside johnny said:


> Not to be picky.....just wondering, will they be after market only?, in chassis?,
> visibly different?, or have to be checked with a meter?
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts.:thumbsup:


 E-Johnny, sorry to hi-jack a Reply away from Danny Tantrum 
But the 16ohm Fray Arm from DASH will be a Two Lam, and as you may note, the DASH Arms look distinctively different than an Aurora Arm(or JL/AW or MMInc arm)....so it should be easy to spot. I'm guessing it would be sold at least as an individual Aftermarket Arm- like are already being sold by his favorite distributors like JAG etc. I'll let Danny add to my reply(and/or correct) anything else he'd want to share 

~Ralphie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> E-Johnny, sorry to hi-jack a Reply away from Danny Tantrum
> But the 16ohm Fray Arm from DASH will be a Two Lam, and as you may note, the DASH Arms look distinctively different than an Aurora Arm(or JL/AW or MMInc arm)....so it should be easy to spot. I'm guessing it would be sold at least as an individual Aftermarket Arm- like are already being sold by his favorite distributors like JAG etc. I'll let Danny add to my reply(and/or correct) anything else he'd want to share
> 
> ~Ralphie


17-ish ohm... it most likely won't show up in a chassis initially, not sure. 

waiting for fray to approve but that will not hold up production. there seems to be a demand for this type of arm. other groups might take the lead here and approve it. 

Danny Tantrum


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Good Plan Danny, the 17ohm arm Will Sell to alot of customers, whether they are Fray approved or Not. I Know I'll be buying a few, as I have already bought a few of the 3 lam arms sold separately from JAG. :thumbsup:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd buy perhaps up to a dozen for a few sets of 4-car IROC setups. That would be fine by me!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

lenny said:


> 17-ish ohm... it most likely won't show up in a chassis initially, not sure.
> 
> waiting for fray to approve but that will not hold up production. there seems to be a demand for this type of arm. other groups might take the lead here and approve it.
> 
> Danny Tantrum


Awesome!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

smalltime said:


> Awesome!


2 lam arm is finally in production. the last batch of samples tested out at 16.7... these will be in stock in about a month.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sweet
great news


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Awesome !*



lenny said:


> 2 lam arm is finally in production. the last batch of samples tested out at 16.7... these will be in stock in about a month.


SuWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's GREAT NEWS Mr. Tantrum


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> SuWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's GREAT NEWS Mr. Tantrum


:thumbsup:......


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

great..now..just have to wait for the dash site to come back on line to to get some of those other goodies that were there for the pickings.....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

wyatt641 said:


> great..now..just have to wait for the dash site to come back on line to to get some of those other goodies that were there for the pickings.....


also in about a month we should have our T-Dash adaptation of the Atlas 36 coupe!

...and possibly another surprise.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> also in about a month we should have our T-Dash adaptation of the Atlas 36 coupe!
> 
> ...and possibly another surprise.


GO!! Dan GO!!! :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

lenny said:


> also in about a month we should have our T-Dash adaptation of the Atlas 36 coupe!
> 
> ...and possibly another surprise.


Great, now more money I have to spend on the kids. Honest it for the kids.

Dave


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i aint gonna lie..its for ME...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

lenny said:


> also in about a month we should have our T-Dash adaptation of the Atlas 36 coupe!
> 
> ...and possibly another surprise.


 Wowsa !... I mean FREAKIN' WOWSA ! :thumbsup: I gotta get me some of dem Bods fer Sure !


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

lenny said:


> also in about a month we should have our T-Dash adaptation of the Atlas 36 coupe!
> 
> ...and possibly another surprise.



I have been good , can I get some more Henry J 's PLEASE !!!
Henry J kits would be great too !!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

oh yes..henry j's..please


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

do not sell them all!

I do not get back to the states for another year.
but i should have enough money for lots of slot stuff:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> do not sell them all!
> 
> I do not get back to the states for another year.
> but i should have enough money for lots of slot stuff:thumbsup::thumbsup:


if the first lot is sold out, we will certainly make more...


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

keep the hits coming..man...getting good here..


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

lenny said:


> also in about a month we should have our T-Dash adaptation of the Atlas 36 coupe!
> 
> ...and possibly another surprise.


Cool! Thank you! I love Atlas stuff, the Avanti you did was great. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sweet

Once i settle into my work time, I hope to get someone to help build a table for a track.


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Parts*

Will you be making spare parts available? Like gear plate retainer clips, rims, axles, gears, tires, etc.. Those tires work really good for stock class, like to get some of them.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Tires*



Warlock1 said:


> Will you be making spare parts available? Like gear plate retainer clips, rims, axles, gears, tires, etc.. Those tires work really good for stock class, like to get some of them.


Yes, Ditto on the Tires, they fill a much needed niche, ie- they LOOK Retro, but perform great for skinnies. And they won't deteriorate over time like the old rubber tires do. 
So for me, the Tires available separate, are on my wish List


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*DASH '36 Coupe body....*



lenny said:


> also in about a month we should have our T-Dash adaptation of the Atlas 36 coupe!
> 
> ...and possibly another surprise.


RE- the DASH '36 Coupe Body.... I found this photo online, and thought I'd post it for Reference :


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

looks good


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> looks good


STOCK MFG of a 1:1 !!!!
that's a GOTTA-HAVE 4 ME DAN!!! TY!!!
anymore old STOCK MFG type cars on drawing board??? (like Paul's doing with the Tuckers??) :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

